# Whole house PF correction



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Wouldn't have thought the need for Power Factor Correction was necessary for a Residential Home. But someone could quite easily convince me. I am a great sucker for the 'snake oil' salesman technique!

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Over the years, there have been lots of these scammers. You're not billed for poor power factor in your house anyhow, so don't sweat it. There's a similar scam device that's actually a big SCR that clips the sine wave. It's hard on motors.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Same old same old....Until you get hit with a PF penalty, or you are using lots of welders and you PF is at or below 65 in a large distribution system where gaining some efficiency of use back FORGET IT, cause how many multi welder homes do you now of with the added large distribution system.


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Well i've seen it all now :laughing: PF correction units for domestics !

Guess it must be aimed at the homeowner who has lots of various sized motors starting up and shutting off in his garage :laughing:

But you can gurantee someone will get hooked up.

Chris


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

I thought everyone had at least 25 arc welders at home to use brian :laughing:


Chris


----------

